# Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.



## Zex_EndBoss (27. Dezember 2014)

*Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Moin,
wird das auch bei einer kompakten WaKü funktionieren? 
EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on Naked Ivy


----------



## Captain_Bedal (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Sieht so aus, als ob das ein alternatives Montagekit für die EK-Blocks ist, welches den Kühler näher an das Board hin fixieren lässt. Da Kowaküs immer ihre eigenen Befestigungssysteme haben, bezweifle ich mal stark, dass dieses Kit dafür auch geeignet ist. 

Grüße


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Also bin ich verloren...

Oder auch nicht.
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-08-30/EK-Asus-M5-A97-R2_detail1_1200.jpg

Die Feder drücken den Kühler an die DIE, der Lochabstand ist bei jedem Kühler gleich.
1150 Abstand ist 1150. Daher bin ich mir sicher das es funktionieren wird.


----------



## rhyn2012 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

geniale Sache


----------



## Stueppi (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Wenn du dir den DIE schrottest, weil du keinen passenden Adapter benutzt hast, bist du aber selber schuld wenn du das so machst.


----------



## LudwigX (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Bei einer Wakü sollte das wegen dem geringen Gewicht, das auf die CPU lastet kein Problem sein


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Darum sind auch die Feder da, einen NH-D15 würden die nicht halten.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Wird die DIE beschädigt wenn man eine Kupfer Wärmeleitpaste drauf macht?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Dem nackten Silizium tut das nichts, einige Nutzer verwenden auch Flüssigmetall. Aber vorsicht, dass die Kontakte benachbarter Bauteile sauber bleiben.

Zum EK-Montagekit: Die Überwurfmuttern und Federn sind nicht enthalten. Man erhält nur vier Stehbolzen, deren Anschlagslänge um die Höhe des fehlenden Heatspreaders korrigiert wurden. Alles weitere wird von der normalen "Precision Mount"-Halterung der höherwertigen EK-Wasserkühler übernommen. Für andere Kühler dürfte das Kit wertlos sein. Weder hat man das passende Haltematerial, noch passt der spezielle Anschlagspunkt zum Kühler.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Kauf dir einen gebrauchten oder defekten AhlonXP auf Sockel-A Basis und mach dort die 4 Pads ab. Der AthlonXP wurde ja auch ohne HS ausgegeben. 

Hatte das mal an einem geköpften Opteron angewandt.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

schau mal hier ...

MSI: High-End-Mainboard mit Halterung für geköpfte CPUs ohne Heatspreader

also dieses ...

Z97 XPOWER AC | MSI Gaming-Serie


----------



## CochsyMC (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

bin da mal gespannt ob es das auch für Sockel 1155 passen wird.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*



True Monkey schrieb:


> schau mal hier ...
> 
> MSI: High-End-Mainboard mit Halterung für geköpfte CPUs ohne Heatspreader
> 
> ...



400€ für ein Mainboard, hab mir vor ein paar Jahren eine Gigabyte G1.Sniper 2 geholt für 470€...

GZ GZ für mein Gehirn.

Oder ich kaufe es nehme nur dieses Ding raus und buahhaha xd


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Adapter für CPUs ohne IHS.*

Mach doch ein Gesuche Thread auf ....vllt hat ja einer das Board und braucht den Aufsatz nicht.


----------

